# Spitzschlammschnecken im Filterteich !!



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo!
Habe ein Problem mit den Spitzschlammschnecken, sie vermehren sich explosionsartig und fressen sogar meine Lotosblätter an.
Wie kann man die Schneckenplage in den Griff bekommen?
Haben unser Schwimmbiotop erst voriges Jahr gebaut und jetzt schon eine Plage mit den __ Schnecken. 
Fische kann ich keine im Filterteich einsetzen und im großen Teich haben wir 2 Waxdicke, aber die werden das Problem nicht lösen.

LG donsummer


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2005)

hallo donsummer,

in meinem teich werden die __ schnecken opfer der großen fische - da dies bei dir nicht geht fällt mit außer absammeln nichts passendes ein.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo jürgen!

Na, da wird es mir aber in der nächsten Zeit kaum langweilig, wird eine Dauerbeschäftigung werden.
Was fressen eigentlich diese Monster noch alles, hoffentlich lassen sie mir noch einige Teichpflanzen übrig!
Wie und wo entsorge ich eigentlich die __ Schnecken, kann sie doch nicht in die Biotonne geben oder umbringen!!

LG donsummer


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2005)

hallo donsummer,

es gibt doch solch wunderschöne naturteiche die sich über den schub an zusatzbiologie freuen würden   

also in der regel fressen sie keine lebende biomasse - sie lieben die angefaulte angerotteten biobestandteile.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo jürgen!

Das ist eine gute Idee, in der Nähe gibt es einen Tümpel, dort werde ich sie hinbringen. 
Danke nochmals für die Idee.

LG donsummer


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo Donsummer,

mein Sohn bringt die __ Schnecken immer zu einem Zoogeschäft.

Er bekommt 30 Cent pro Schnecke,bee 100 Schnecken sind das
30 Euro,nettes zusätzliches Taschengeld.

Gruß,

tomkt


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo tomkt!
Habe bereits fast alle __ Schnecken aus dem Filterteich herausgefischt und sie zu einem Tümpel gebracht. Jetzt hoffe ich, das ich für eine längere Zeit etwas Ruhe habe.
Die Idee mit dem Zoogeschäft ist nicht schlecht, aber das funktioniert bei uns leider nicht, sind viel zu geizig.
Sammle sie lieber auf und bringe sie zum Tümpel, dort richten sie keinen Schaden an.
Trotzdem danke für den Vorschlag.

LG donsummer


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo!   

Habe gerade meinen Filterteich wegen der __ Schnecken durchsucht, da habe ich aber nur mehr vereinzelt kleine Schnecken gesichtet, aber dafür massenhaft Schneckenlaich auf den Pflanzen.
Wenn diese sich alle mal entwickeln, habe ich tausende davon.
Einige habe ich von den Pflanzen entfernen können, ist aber eine mühselige Angelegenheit.
Kann mir jemand sagen, ab welcher Größe die Schnecken ablaichen!
Ansonsten bekomme ich dieses Problem nie in den Griff.

LG donsummer


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo donsummer,

ich habe einige hundert __ schnecken in meinen filter zur biologischen bekämpfung von schmutzwasser, ( neben bachflusskrebsen und anderem ungetier.) mache doch einen bereich nur für schnecken, die fressen wenns genügend sind viel belastende stoffe aus dem wasser ( fischkot z.b.) wie so eine art absetzkammer. ansonsten würde ich auch ein paar große fische einsetzen um dem ganzen einhalt zu gebieten.

gruß stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo stefan!
Die __ Schnecken haben sich nur im Filterteich massenhaft vermehrt.  Da wir den Teich erst voriges Jahr angelegt haben, ist natürlich der Pflanzenbestand noch sehr gering (einige Pflanzen haben den Winter auch nicht überlebt) und im Filterteich selber haben wir keine Fische eingesetzt.
Bei manchen Pflanzen sind schon Löcher zu erkennen und ich nehme an, das die Schnecken meine Pflanzen anfressen.
Da wir "Neulinge" sind, machen wir uns deshalb schon Sorgen!!

LG donsummer


----------

